# Hedgie funny Funny face photos!



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Has your hedgie made a funny face? Here's a thread that we can share our photos of our funny faced hedgies!

This is my adorable hedgie, Rosalie, with her 'Why did you wake me up face'!


----------



## shell1805 (Nov 22, 2011)

here is Luna's 'cranky-pants' face 



and her ball of Fury 


xxx


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Macey's "dafuq do you want?" face


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness, you read my mind about creating this thread! 

Derp.








His imitation of Cartman from South Park








And his "I am royalty, you must carry me everywhere and move my legs for me." His legs are just a bit wider than my hand so rather than trying to stand up he just plops down like this.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! This is wonderful! All of the poses and some of those glares!


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

I just love all his pictures, choosing was hard! 

The first picture is a blurry and his nose is a little cut off - I'd meant to turn off the flash and he was NOT PLEASED that I forgot.

The second he was just feeling grumpy. 

Third - Nobody here but us veggies!

Fourth, he looks like Gandalf from the animated Hobbit.

Fifth, high five!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Omg! All your hedgies are adorable and they all got a hilarious sense of humor!!!!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh, these are so cute! Keep them coming!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know what happened to my original post so here goes again. The first one is sonics happy face for snuggle time with mom. The second one is his I'm the King pose.


----------



## veewimmer (Feb 17, 2011)

He's been climbing on top of all his fleece and sleeping like this against the wall of his igloo. It's so adorable I've never seen a hedgie do this before!


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

veewimmer said:


> He's been climbing on top of all his fleece and sleeping like this against the wall of his igloo. It's so adorable I've never seen a hedgie do this before!


That is just priceless. I love it.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Veewimmer, I don't think I can handle how cute that is!!!!!!!!!!! AH!!!!


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh hai


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Deftones, I just love little Macey's nosie!!


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

1. Nail clip night, he's highly amused.
2. His "HOLY CRAP I HAVE TO HAVE A BATH????" pose.
3. This is what happens when I wake him up only an hour after he returns to bed.
4. Happy dry and hoping I stop taking pictures anytime now.


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

"You love my quilldo mom?"


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Kizzynicole said:


> 1. Nail clip night, he's highly amused.
> 2. His "HOLY CRAP I HAVE TO HAVE A BATH????" pose.
> 3. This is what happens when I wake him up only an hour after he returns to bed.
> 4. Happy dry and hoping I stop taking pictures anytime now.


I love your hedgie's expression but, you are holding your hedgie by the extra skin on his neck, am I correct? *This is not safe* and it is extremely cruel to hold a hedgehog that way, if you didn't know its ok but now you do. Please do NOT hold a hedgie like that!!!


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

It is called a scruff and it is perfectly safe the way I am doing it, I put my fingers on the skin over his shoulders and lift up. He is not being hurt, if he was I wouldn't do it. I don't know where you read that or heard that. I don't have a hard grip he can still get out and ball up if he wishes, he's strong enough. I also support his bum on my chest so he's not just dangling the entire time. It's the only way I can get his nails trimmed. Other people have to do this to medicate hogs that otherwise will not come out of their ball.


----------



## ZeeMartin (Aug 5, 2013)

hemigirl said:


> I don't know what happened to my original post so here goes again. The first one is sonics happy face for snuggle time with mom. The second one is his I'm the King pose.


 ok, that second one TOTALLY looks like

Brrmp ba BAAAAA! I am SUPER PIGLET!

haaaahahahahaha!


----------



## battag21 (Aug 15, 2012)

veewimmer said:


> He's been climbing on top of all his fleece and sleeping like this against the wall of his igloo. It's so adorable I've never seen a hedgie do this before!


My hedgehog sleeps like that all of the time. He's such a little dummy :smile:


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Penny's happy face, outside in the playpen today!








Penny's little man, a little bit of a drama queen when he first woke up. He is almost 7 months old now, and from what I hear he still does this!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Is that baby cheeks?? Such a big boy now! And Penny looks like she's have fun.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, that's baby cheeks!! His mom sent me some photos I'll post on my update thread! And Penny is very content with warm weather and her favorite pipe to run through


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

1. Preston will sleep where ever he pleases
2.Preston look at that bum!
3. Zeke giving the stink eye " mom go away"
4. Zeke " smell my feet!"


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Kizzynicole said:


> It is called a scruff and it is perfectly safe the way I am doing it, I put my fingers on the skin over his shoulders and lift up. He is not being hurt, if he was I wouldn't do it. I don't know where you read that or heard that. I don't have a hard grip he can still get out and ball up if he wishes, he's strong enough. I also support his bum on my chest so he's not just dangling the entire time. It's the only way I can get his nails trimmed. Other people have to do this to medicate hogs that otherwise will not come out of their ball.


Ohhh ooops.... My problemo.  I got that info from MANY websites and books. HHC is actually the first site (I read) that says its ok to pick them up by the scruff. I just recently read that its ok to scruff them, before all I knew was that it was a big no no. On all the other info, it said that scruffing them can cause eye problems. :/ Sorry, excuse my uneducated info.


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

This is my new favorite thread!!!!







This is Ramona's poor me I'm such a poor spoiled hedgie face!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

Mel_W said:


> Ohhh ooops.... My problemo.  I got that info from MANY websites and books. HHC is actually the first site (I read) that says its ok to pick them up by the scruff. I just recently read that its ok to scruff them, before all I knew was that it was a big no no. On all the other info, it said that scruffing them can cause eye problems. :/ Sorry, excuse my uneducated info.


That's ok!! I wasn't trying to sound mean in my post, sorry if I did. I did some research of my own after you said that and I did see some places that said it was bad. It can be bad if done wrong or too rough of course!! I was soo afraid to hold too tight when I first started it and he would ball up completely and I would bleed haha. I learned that I can hold a little harder and still not hurt him put prevent him from balling up enough unless he really really wants to and then he still can. I just did his nails a few nights ago and only scruffed half the time so I'm hoping eventually he allows his nails to be done without the scruff, I don't really like doing it but his face is sometimes pretty funny once he gives in to the fact that those nails will be trimmed that night! :-D


----------

